# Kohler 14hp k 321s fuel pump problem



## hornpout (Oct 27, 2014)

I just join and want to say hello to everyone ,i have a problem with my kohler 14 hp k 321 s engine if it sits for a time the fuel pump will not pump fuel to the carb if i remove the pump and pump it by hand it pumps very good ,when i install it back on the engine it will start up and run good until it sits a few days .Then if i try to start it again it will not pump .if i keep spraying gas in the carburator i can get it going the cam lobe looks and feel ok should i bend the lever some or try a new pump the engine is on a Ariens gt14 garden tractor with a 4 foot snowblower on the front thank


----------

